
Ask HN: Is record linkage a solved problem? - Dansvidania
I work in enterprise and there is an incredible amount of replication and de-normalisation across both old and new applications.<p>Is there a tried and tested method to go about matching the records and fixing the duplication?
======
jc_indy
This silly (not silly) question could be one of the more interesting to
discuss here. I'm sure lots of people think it's solved it because of their
(limited) experience.

~~~
ColinWright
This may be a silly question, but I can see no evidence that you upvoted the
submission. If you think the question is potentially of interest, why did you
not do so?

